# Five Ellipse Bolt, errr Pen



## skiprat (Feb 22, 2009)

Too late to swap this for one of my others in that crazy FreeForAll Contest:biggrin: Besides, I have to give those mere mortals a chance:devil::biggrin:

It's a pity I can't get the pics better cos the blue in this one is from a bowling ball blank I got from Jeff ( SpongeBob ) It has cool streaks in it.
In my rush to get it finished, I just stuck on a kit nib, but bored it out to take a Parker refill. I'll change the nib next weekend when I get back home. Both the cap and the body actually have a slight taper, but I drilled the blank so thin I couldn't afford to taper them any more.

Comments, criticism welcome:biggrin:


----------



## CaptG (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Skippy, that is one sweet looking pen.  Very nice job.  Some day I hope to reach your skill level.


----------



## devowoodworking (Feb 22, 2009)

WOW, UNBELIEVABLE!!!:worship:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 22, 2009)

If this was in the contest I wold have to say nice Q-tip for the clip, but I hold off and just say well done my friend.


----------



## jackrichington (Feb 22, 2009)

superb   spectacular


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 22, 2009)

That's a sleek looking pen. Great work on the clip.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Feb 22, 2009)

Still holding my breath, afraid to breathe, thats awesome man! Smashing clip.....


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 22, 2009)

That pen is pretty sweet with a nice clean shape.  You're right about the photo, because that blue is dazzling and contains some really spectacular pearl.  Love how you used it for a q-tip clip too, that really works.  It's good it didn't make the contest, because there's way too many awesome pens over there already!


----------



## mitchm (Feb 22, 2009)

Steven.....WOW, another stunning creation! Luv the color combo.


----------



## penhead (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome pen as usual Skiprat, and I have yet to see any of your pens that I wouldn't love to add to my collection.

And maybe its just me, but I like the contrast between the silver body and gold nib end.


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 22, 2009)

WOW, amazing work!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 22, 2009)

Fantastic pen! well done.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 22, 2009)

All the free stylers take note Skippy was kind to you, that is just
_* AWESOME!:bananen_smilies046:*_​


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 22, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ligget (Feb 22, 2009)

Another beauty Steve, very slick looking indeed!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 22, 2009)

Steven glad to see you back in form and working in Stainless, the nib isn't that bad, over all I'd rate the pen as Awesome.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 22, 2009)

I`m a bit late............Therefore all the adjectives have been used. I agree with them all. You are the man.


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well done Skippy , Bravo !!! Too bad you didn't get it done sooner , you might have had a chance to compete against mine .:biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments:biggrin:





ldb2000 said:


> Well done Skippy , Bravo !!! Too bad you didn't get it done sooner , you might have had a chance to compete against mine .:biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


 
I waited deliberately just to give you a slight chance:wink::biggrin:


----------



## furini (Feb 22, 2009)

Lovely work - nice clip and love the look of the pen.

Cheers

Stewart


----------



## philb (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome as usual!

I really have to learn how to a kitless pen! And how they hell you figure out how to make them in the first place!

PHIL


----------



## BigShed (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, fantastic pen Skippy! Love the ellipse "theme", especially the way you did the clip, great work. You give us all something to aspire to.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 22, 2009)

unreal..

once I learn how to do that, I won't have to hate you anymore.  :tongue:


----------



## VisExp (Feb 22, 2009)

That's beautiful Steven.  To bad you didn't manage to get it done in time for the contest.  It's a winner for sure.


----------



## marcruby (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish I could to that.  Heck, I wish I could do that even half as well.

Marc


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Feb 22, 2009)

son of a........... (wow)


----------



## chriselle (Feb 22, 2009)

Damn, Steven!!  You are the "one off" master.  Trash talking needs a bit of work though.:biggrin:


----------



## rherrell (Feb 23, 2009)

Beautiful Steven. I REALLY like the color combination!


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 23, 2009)

Beautiful as usual Skippy . The photos work fine for ME !


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 23, 2009)

papaturner said:


> I`m a bit late............Therefore all the adjectives have been used. I agree with them all. You are the man.




Not quite all...but then I have to remember that this is a family site! 

Steven, you never cease to amaze me.:star::tongue:


----------



## arjudy (Feb 23, 2009)

Another great pen from the Master!!!!!


----------

